# Heating up



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Police dashcam catches two deer fighting

https://video.foxnews.com/v/5850109687001/


Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.
Not sure if this is gonna work but supposed to be two bucks fighting in police dash cam southern ohio really cool video



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sweet vid, razu. Can't believe those citters are in town like that! I live in a rural part of N.E. Oh and am not use to seeing such a sight.
However, i'd be more that thrilled to stick a bolt through either of those critters.
Damn, sit on the front porch and stick 130 + buck, crazy....LOL


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

_It’s in sw Ohio 20 minuets from downtown Cincinnati._


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That’s great fighting in the street!!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Great video.....Makes you wounder though if it was you or i shining the light if we would have been ticketed for spotlighting


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Not an impressive photo or as impressive as the video, but these guys followed 5 does through the yard and then stopped to challenge each other for 10 minutes. The larger one walked around very stiff legged too. 5 days ago.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I used to hunt behind a commercial building where my dad worked on like 4 acres in blue ash and the deer out there are giant. I had trail cam pics of several deer in the 170 180 range never got a shot at one but I saw a few and my dad would always send pics of them standing right by my tree stand while he was working and I was obviously not there


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Seems to me like it's time to do a little rattling.


----------

